# Focal Chorus 807v  VS Paradigm Studio 20v4



## Drag0n

Has anyone ever compared the Focal Chorus 807v to the Paradigm Reference Studio V4 speaker?

 Price is within $200usd or so of eachother. Ive heard the Paradigm, but i havent heard that particular model of Focal, and the last Focal speaker i heard was a number of years ago.

 I really want the Gallo Nucleus Reference 3 , but i dont have the right room for floor speakers right now, so until i do, im going with bookshelves and a sub.


----------



## endless402

listened to the Focal Chorus 807v, B&W 684 and Monitor Audio RS1 on a CA 640a v2 last summer.

 Out of the 3, i felt that the focals were at the bottom because it felt the least "warm" in terms of vocals and the top end was too "sharp" at times. It also didnt feel as detailed and precise. might have been the amp. 

 the b&w and MA were pretty close to each other 


 haven't tried the paradigm before.



 it's hard to tell with speakers unless you listen to them all at the same time on the same amp. hopefully that amp is the same as the one you own as well.


----------



## Drag0n

My amp is a Bryston 3bst.
 Im using Signal Cable, and Audioquest wires.
 My preamp will be a WooAudio2, when im able to get it, but for now im using an Adcom.
 I have a Rotel RCD975 CD Player, and havent decided on my upgrade, or if i will.
 I want to get an SVS sub to balance it out.

 I just dont want the speakers screaming in my face and i want it to sound real as possible.
 I figure with the tight control of the amp, and the tubes, and my Rotels laid-back sound, it would be a good balance, but im not sure.

 There are a pair of paradigm s2's for sale in our forum, but i havent $1300aprox. , right now. Im planning this purchase at the end of summer or so,and im researching now.

 Thanx for the info.


----------



## iriverdude

Focals seem quite forward to me. I'd try and find a pair of Kef Monitors, they seem quite neutral. There are two RDM's on ebay now. If those RDM Two's were in the UK I'd snap them up.


  Quote:


 I want to get an SVS sub to balance it out. 
 

Look into the SB12+ it has speaker in/out so more suited for Hi-Fi system, although I wish SVS made the internal crossover in/out filter variable, rather than fixed at 80hz. Also I would have liked lower variable crossover if you've got floorstanders 40hz may be too high. This is where Rel's have advantage.


----------



## Drag0n

Rels are expensive for the power you get though.
 I didnt know the internal was fixed at 80hz.
 i usually cross over close to 80 anyway, but i didnt know that.
 SB12+ is the one im thinking about. I sont have alot of room right now, and i hope its powerful enough.
 Kef is hard because i cant hear them either, and Kef doesnt just make high-end, they make consumer level also, and i dont want consumer-level sound.
 They have Kefs cheap at Audio Advisor.

 Im still staring at that avatar....and he still hasnt stopped chewing!!!


----------



## iriverdude

I've had a Rel, yeah I know prices have gone up plus very expensive in the US. They do offer ABC crossover which is much finer plus filters lower. 

 80hz fixed crossover is only useful if you feed high or low level through the sub and back again to your speakers. If you send it full-range you use the subs variable crossover. You'd only use it with satellites in a analogue 2 channel system. With a AV amp you'd use the av amps own crossover, so the 80hz fixed crossover in/out isn't used, you disable the subs own crossover. I'm sending full-range to the sub, sub crossover enabled to around 40hz. Disabled room gain compensation and PEQ. I'd like to use those two properly but need accurate measuring equipment- may buy a Velodyne SMS-1 to determine room response then use SVS PEQ single channel to sort out worse peak.

 Low end Kef's are cheap, but the RDM are very nice. I've got Kef Reference 2.2 and Model 200, it's the same driver as the RDM. Lovely drive unit. I would not touch the Kef Satellites. The Reference aren't consumer level. The build on those RDM's is fantastic.

 I've got SVS SB+12. Remember in a Hi-Fi the demands on the sub are far less, not only in frequency response but output. It's got plenty of power for smaller to medium sized rooms.

 If you want house destroying bass I'd look into the cylinders, I've had PC Plus and now PC Ultra 13.


----------



## sacd lover

Have you looked at the Ascend Acoustics speakers. I like these speakers better than almost any speaker I have ever owned .... and I have owned many. I personally dont like the Paradigms tweeter and I have never been fond of the B&Ws. I did have some older JM Labs (Tantal 509) I especially liked. But, this older speaker didnt have the typically forward sound of the latest JM Labs.

 The Ascend Acoustics 340SE I ended up with is the best $600 (including shipping) purchase I can remember making for speakers. I use a Sacdmods 555ES sacd/cd player going into a passive preamp and then into a Monarchy SM-70 Pro. The Ascends are very sensitive and the 25 watts from the Pro can run you out of the room. These speakers are very musically involving and do everything right in my setup. Resolution, soundstaging and dynamics are excellent and there is a complete freedom from any treble edge or grit or sibilance. I can listen to these endlessly with no fatigue.

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/


----------



## iriverdude

Reflective room?


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reflective room?_

 

This room is 60' long and there are furnishings further back and absorption on the side walls you cant see. Furthermore, the room pictured is a basement room where the ceiling is unfinished and the ceiling beams do a great job of absorbing any floor bounce or excess tendency to echo. The speakers are a full 52" form the side walls and pointed slightly inward which combined with my semi-nearfield listening position keeps side wall reflections to an absolute minimum. I would normally have a rug or something in front of the speaker area. But, the high stands and MTM design seem to negate any floor reflections so I havent felt the need to add any more absorptive material.


----------



## fallsroad

I have not compared the two. I do like the JM Labs (Focal) sound generally, and the Chorus 807 follows their signature to my ears. Neutral, very dynamic, a bit unforgiving of poor recordings, with accurate, quick bass. Excellent imaging. 

 No JM speaker I've ever heard (I used to sell them, 8-9 years ago, not in the biz any more) sounded right when toed in - so generally good to avoid that during set up. They do come off a little too forward if toed in, IMO.

 Is there someplace you can visit to audition the 807?


----------



## Drag0n

Iriverdude- How much kick can you actually get out of the SB12+ ? Will it rock the room at all? Does it bottom out or chuff or run out of steam? Is it fast, or boomy?

 SACD Lover- Thanks, ill have to check out the Ascend Acoustics speakers.
 Ive never heard them, and they dont seem expensive.

 Fallsroad- I have my speakers slightly toed in right now, but they have omnidirectional ribbon tweeters, so the fact that theyre toed in only affects the woofers(mid bass drivers really).


----------



## fallsroad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Fallsroad- I have my speakers slightly toed in right now, but they have omnidirectional ribbon tweeters, so the fact that theyre toed in only affects the woofers(mid bass drivers really)._

 

Toe in is often appropriate, dependent upon the speaker, placement, room, listening position, sonic character of the design, and personal preference. I've just found that JM Labs speakers generally tip from being detailed/forward to almost outright harsh with any real toe in angle applied. The 807 struck me as best when facing straight on.

 Mileages, of course, are variant.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallsroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Toe in is often appropriate, dependent upon the speaker, placement, room, listening position, sonic character of the design, and personal preference. I've just found that JM Labs speakers generally tip from being detailed/forward to almost outright harsh with any real toe in angle applied. The 807 struck me as best when facing straight on.

 Mileages, of course, are variant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I never toed in my JM Labs either .... they sounded to etched firing right at me. I really do like the inverted dome tweeter in the JM Labs. The JM Lab inverted dome is the only metal dome I have ever able to live with. The soft dome tweeter in the Ascend 340SE is just excellent.


----------



## Drag0n

Ok, JM Labs are out. 
 No etched for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at the Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1's and Paradigm Studio 20/40
 and a few others. Im trying to get the best for about $1000.
 The Paradigms are pretty sensitive too, for when i need more volume, and they took the harshness out of the tweeter in the v4 .
 Any should mate well with an SVS SB12+ sub ,i would think.


----------



## iriverdude

I heard JM Mini Utopia's once, very very nice.


  Quote:


 Iriverdude- How much kick can you actually get out of the SB12+ ? Will it rock the room at all? Does it bottom out or chuff or run out of steam? Is it fast, or boomy? 
 

Just tried wipeout psx track, with sub on only (no speakers) reached 105dB. Still had some headroom left. No way on earth you'd have it that loud with your speakers going. Room is around 3.4m x 3.2m

 Seems "fast" to me.


----------



## Drag0n

Those Paradigm Studio 20v4's are looking better by the day.

 Although i saw some Epos5 speakers that look nice, and Triangles.

 I got time. 

 Maybe the little Gallos spheres? I love Gallo Nucleus Ref lll's. Hmmm....


 Bleh, damn reviewers!!! http://stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1107focus/


----------



## warpdriver

Are you buying used or something because the Studio V.5's are pretty much available in most stores by now.





 That's my new Studio 10. There is no more Studio 40 model, it jumps from 20-60-100

 And also, I'm using it in conjunction with an SB12-Plus, fantastic combo for music listening. Oh yeah, it can rock the room as well.


----------



## endless402

^those look great! 


 not considering pro ac? one of the ugliest but amazing soundstage


----------



## Drag0n

Whoa! Thanks, i didnt know theyre up to V5 already! Looks gorgeous, and im really concidering the SVS SB12+. 10? Whats the 10? 
 Sorry they got rid of the 40 version, because i was thinking maybe id get that for more fullness in sound without the size.
 Love the color, if i got that with also the rosenut SVS, gorgeous!


----------



## Drag0n

Ok, i cant stop looking at that picture. The new V5 better sound as good as it looks, cuz im already picturing it here with a rosenut svs sb12+!

 The site still shows the 40, and doesnt mention V5 or whatever, so i guess its really new.

 AHHHH!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need Money Now!!!




http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1061034&page=9 Ohhh, thats the 10! Sweet!!!


----------



## warpdriver

the info is not on the Paradigm site yet, but the PDF of V5 is there

http://www.paradigm.com/en/pdf/reference_catalog.pdf


----------



## Drag0n

Funny, the specs dont seem too different comparing the 10 to the 20 really.
 I like the oval-shaped hole better on the 10. It looks nicer, although im being nit-picking and silly here...lol.

 I wonder the price and sound difference of Paradigms matching 12" sub and SVS's SB12+ sub? Hmmmm....

 That Paradigm has a FAT skiver-roll on it. Could be good or bad. Also has alot of watts and prolly pulls alot from the wall. Nice


----------



## iriverdude

I'm considering replacing my speakers, I think the treble is a bit splashy.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.
 I wonder the price and sound difference of Paradigms matching 12" sub and SVS's SB12+ sub? Hmmmm...._

 

The drivers of the SVS subs can't be beat for the price, and the SVS is a sealed sub which is generally tighter for bass quality. The newest sealed Paradigm, the Paradigm Sub 12, should be awesome but it also retails for $1999 (!)


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny, the specs dont seem too different comparing the 10 to the 20 really.
 I like the oval-shaped hole better on the 10. It looks nicer, although im being nit-picking and silly here...lol._

 

Oh yeah....If you are going to add a sub anyway, save the money and get the 10. The 20 has more impact around 50-60Hz, but you won't notice that if you blend your sub properly. I'd put it into a better stand


----------



## iriverdude

Can't get Paradigm over here except for the budget line Richer Sounds is the sole distributer.


----------



## Drag0n

Ever hear a Swan HiVi D2.1SE reference class monitor?
 Its a $1299 speaker on sale for $599, which should be a steal!
Swan D2.1SE


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah....If you are going to add a sub anyway, save the money and get the 10. The 20 has more impact around 50-60Hz, but you won't notice that if you blend your sub properly. I'd put it into a better stand_

 

I might want the extra impact on nights when i dont want to use the sub, so i dont disturb people in the next room sleeping, or in the next apartment or house.
 Then ill just listen to some nice late night jazz or something .
 Ill save the rock for the daytime.


----------

